# Lily Padz Nursing Pads??



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with these? Do they work? Is there an adhesive on them, or do they just stick because of the material they're made of?

TIA,
Christie


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted this question....I've been wondering about these. I saw a mother using them at a mom's group I attend. Their clear stickyish pads that stay on your breast. Apparently, you could even go without a bra and you can't see them. I'm wondering if they can lead to plugged ducts though. Anyone try them yet?


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gavin'smom* 
I'm wondering if they can lead to plugged ducts though.

Yes, thank you! That's another question I had. I've had enough of those this time around. I would only wear them when I go out (that's the only time I really care if I have leaking). But still, I don't want to make things worse by using them.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

I used them on a few occasions. They are a thin silicone and just stick for some reason - they aren't sticky. Yes, they could lead to plugged ducts and I don't think they are too comfortable. They are nice if you need to wear something fitted where the outline of a breastpad would show. I preferred the cotton breastpads to the disposable (chemical filled) ones. Didn't want all those chemicals near my baby's food. So now and then the lily-padz were helpful. HTH!


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

These are so awesome!!! You can check them out on:

http://www.lilypadz.com/index1.html

I was given these by my midwife when I developed a wicked case of thrush. They are self adhesive due to the material they are made of. You just run them under warm water to make them "sticky" again. They keep you from leaking by puting gentle pressure on the nipple. They do not put any pressure on your ducts, so I would not worry about a plugged duct. They can be worn in the swimming pool, without a bra, at night. I love love love them! They are a little expensive, but if you think about it, you only need to replace them every 4 or 5 months so they are actually saving you money if you purchase disposable pads.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I had minor irritation from the Lilypadz - but it was pretty great to find something that worked for super, uncontrollable leakage that was really getting to me. I wouldn't worry about plugged ducts unless you plan to wear them constantly (and like I said, they might just irritate you doing that). But really, a pretty good product & so glad I had them on hand those first few months until the leakage settled down.


----------



## scsigrl (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been told by several LC's that they are bad news. They do not allow any air flow to your nipple so can increace your risk of thrush.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I wore them once for a day and got a plugged duct. So I gave it a couple of weeks and tried them again. Half a day later I got the worst breast infection ever







:


----------



## tashaharney (Feb 19, 2007)

i couldn't put enough pressure on the nips to keep from leaking, so they'd fill up w/ bm and then squirt everywhere when i took it off! the hospital i birthed at gave them to bf'ing mamas along with a medela manual pump.


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

wow! a lot of bummer stories from using them!

i used them with success during the beginning weeks of breastfeeding. i had so much nipple soreness, that wearing them was the only way to tolerate having any sort of clothing on. they acted as a protective shield for me. i didnt develop any infections, and i didnt need to use water to get them to stick. it's more about positioning them on correctly by creating a suction by pushing them in at the center first against the nipple and them molding the rest down around the breast.

my sister started out with more milk leakage in general than i did (her baby is three weeks older than mine) and said that they didn't stop her from leaking like they're supposed to, but i never leaked.

i could see how with leaking milk and/ or using water to suction them on one could definitely develop thrush from using them though, since they aren't the most breathable.

good luck!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tashaharney* 
i couldn't put enough pressure on the nips to keep from leaking, so they'd fill up w/ bm and then squirt everywhere when i took it off!


exact same thing happened to me. i was a big time leaker, but a friend who isn't very leaky liked them. they are great though if you need something that's not as visible as a regular nursing pad or aren't wearing a bra to hold nursing pads in place. oh, and they can be boiled if you're concerned about disinfecting them every now and then.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought they worked just fine and I liked that they didn't show through my bra at all.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank you everyone! Given that we've had thrush, and I've had 2 bouts of mastitis, and some plugged ducts, and I don't go out in public too much, I think I won't take the risk. Plus, I'm a heavy leaker, and it sounds like they work better for light leakers.

Just thought I's share, I've found that wearing my baby in a sling has an added benefit. People don't see the leakage, and he often puts some pressure against my breasts to slow down/stop leakage.

Thanks again,
Christie


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

I wouldn't use them in the early weeks or months, but started using them when dd was around 18 months and I was still having leakage issues at work. (part time work). I find them brilliant and would recommend them to moms of older nurslings. I find I can wear fitted t-shirts again too, which I haven't been able to do for a while because my nipple are rather noticeable.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I never had any problems using mine. I think the longest I wore them was for like 5 or 6 hours though.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I like having them around for special occasions, but I rarely actually use them, and never for extended periods of time.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

I used them exclusively for the first two months, and loved them. After that, I stopped leaking. The only thing I hated about them was that I would lose them - they're clear. I think I even left one at church







and couldn't find it.

I wore them to bed, and it was quite comfortable. Never an infection. But again, I never leaked a lot.


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I have 'em and I don't like them... I tried to wear them to work, and after about 3 hours, was really uncomfortable, so I stopped using them. I, like another mama, prefer the cotton pads 'cause for me they feel better.


----------

